# WWF und Ruderverband geht - und der "Naturschschutz"verband DAFV??



## Thomas9904 (10. Mai 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juni

*WWF und Ruderverband geht - und der "Naturschschutz"verband DAFV??​*
Ich hab ja immer für Kooperationen auch mit Schützern plädiert, wenn diese anerkennen, dass Angler und Angeln zu Natur und Gewässer gehören und nicht immer weiter verboten und eingeschränkt werden.

Siehe auch: 


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kooperation mit Naturschutzverbänden, um im Sinne des Bundesnaturschutzgesetzes (Schutz zur Erholung) gemeinsame Konzepte zu erarbeiten und umzusetzen.



Denn dann hat man doch einige gemeinsame Anknüpfungspunkte, die man gegen Politik und Behörden angehen könnte, wenn wieder versucht werden würde, Angler und Angeln einzuschränken.

Dass vom DAFV in Bezug auf "Naturschutz" nur immer Gejammer kommt über Wasserkraft, Kormoran, und dass ausser Fisch des Jahres und Flusslandschaft des Jahres, wo Präsine und Funktionäre in Kameras lächeln können, nicht viel weiter passiert, haben inzwischen aber selbst wohlmeinende Landesverbände gemerkt ...

Nun kam eine Nachricht, dass der WWF, eine der renommierteren und seriöseren Spendensammelgesellschaften aus dem Naturschutzbereich, zusammen mit dem Deutschen Ruderverband, kein Naturschutzverband, eine Kooperation zum Schutz von Gewässern eingehen wird.

_Gemeinsames Ziel ist es, auf die Symbiose von Wassersport und Gewässerschutz aufmerksam zu machen und für einen nachhaltigen Umgang mit der Ressource Wasser einzutreten._

Dass bedeutet, dass der WWF hier dem DRV die Gewässernutzung auch klar zugesteht.

Berichtet wird dies vom WWF selber:
http://www.wwf.de/2016/mai/im-boot-mit-dem-panda/

------------------------------------------------------------------


> Gemeinsames Ziel ist es, auf die Symbiose von Wassersport und Gewässerschutz aufmerksam zu machen und für einen nachhaltigen Umgang mit der Ressource Wasser einzutreten.


Warum ist bei dem Ziel von WWF und DRV eigentlich nicht auch der DAFV als Naturschutzverband mit im Boot (weil das war doch den (Kon)Fusionären so wichtig, dieser Naturschutzstatus, was fängt denn der DAFV damit an, wenn die nicht mal sowas mitkriegen/machen?)?

Haben die davon überhaupt was mitbekommen oder war es wie beim Angelverbot in den FFH-Gebiete, dass man denen das immer erst sagen muss?

Oder will vielleicht der WWF gar nicht mit einer Präsidentin reden, die für Monsanto, Glyphosateinsatz (kommt ja auch ins Wasser) und Gentechnik steht (vielleicht ist der WWF gegen genveränderte Lachse in den Gewässern?)?

Vielleicht sieht der WWF den DAFV vielleicht auch nur nicht als kompetent genug für solche Gespräche an - auch das Bundesamt für Naturschutz hatte uns ja schon geschrieben, dass die lieber mit dem DFV reden würden:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> _Wie wir von der Pressestelle des BfN erfahren haben, reichte dem Bundesamt für Naturschutz der Deutsche Fischerei-Verband mit seiner oft bewiesenen Kompetenz und seiner guten Vernetzung als gemeinsamer Vertreter der Angler und Fischer und er bat den DAFV, sich als Spartenverband im DFV verbandsintern abzusprechen.
> 
> Es wurde wohl keine große Notwendigkeit gesehen, den bisher praktisch noch nicht groß in Erscheinung getretenen Sparten- und Naturschutzverband DAFV auch noch zu beteiligen, wenn man schon den kompetenten und seriösen DFV beteiligt hatte.
> Zumal das BfN eigenen Angaben zufolge die Teilnehmerzahl begrenzen musste, um vernünftige Diskussionen und die Arbeitsfähigkeit der PAG zu gewährleisten._
> ...



Man kann nur spekulieren, das ist klar.

*DAFV versagt wieder bei Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit*
Klar ist aber auch, dass hier wieder der DAFV bei Öffentlichkeits- und Lobbyarbeit komplett versagt hat.

Die Chance, hier im ureigensten Bereich Gewässerschutz mit dem seriöse(re)n WWF und dem DRV zusammen Flagge für Angler und Angeln zu zeigen, als "Symbiose für Wassersport und Gewässerschutz", wurde vom DAFV entweder einmal mehr verschlafen.
Oder, wie so oft, war der DAFV schlicht nicht in der Lage, sich da seriös genug einzubringen, um Angeln und Angler zu fördern.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Laichzeit (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: WWF und Ruderverband geht - und der "Naturschschutz"verband DAFV??*

Nach einem Blick ins Anglerboard dürfte jegliche Kontaktaufnahme des WWF Richtung DAFV gestorben sein.
Der WWF stand schon wegen Nähe zu schädlicher Aquakultur in der Kritik, die schauen genau, mit wem sie sich einlassen.
Ein Verband, der seinen Zenit längst überschritt und ständig Mitglieder verliert und sonst für wenig positives sorgt, holt sich der WWF zu Recht nicht ins Boot.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: WWF und Ruderverband geht - und der "Naturschschutz"verband DAFV??*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Nach einem Blick ins Anglerboard dürfte jegliche Kontaktaufnahme des WWF Richtung DAFV gestorben sein.
> ..................
> Ein Verband, der seinen Zenit längst überschritt und ständig Mitglieder verliert und sonst für wenig positives sorgt, holt sich der WWF zu Recht nicht ins Boot.


Jetzt soll auch daran noch die AB-Red. schuld sein????

ok, ich danke fürs Kompliment..
:q:q


----------



## Laichzeit (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: WWF und Ruderverband geht - und der "Naturschschutz"verband DAFV??*

Schuld hat der DAFV natürlich selbst. Allein durch die Eigendarstellung des Verbands kann ich mir die Aussage des BFN nicht erklären. Die werden sich wohl eine Zweitmeinung aus einem nicht organisierten Verband oder ähnlichem geholt haben.

Du kaufst ja auch keine Angelrute, die in verschiedenen Berichten versagt, laut Hersteller aber die Beste ist.
Da liegt die Schuld beim Hersteller und nicht beim Tester.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: WWF und Ruderverband geht - und der "Naturschschutz"verband DAFV??*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Schuld hat der DAFV natürlich selbst. ..............
> Da liegt die Schuld beim Hersteller und nicht beim Tester.


Danke...
Und es nicht nicht der Bote schuld, wenn jemand die Botschaft nicht passt..............

Es ist doch aber schlicht mehr als bitter, wenn hier mit solchen Aussagen, die ohne Weiteres ja auch auf der DAFV-Seite stehen könnten (_Gemeinsames Ziel ist es, auf die Symbiose von Wassersport und Gewässerschutz aufmerksam zu machen und für einen nachhaltigen Umgang mit der Ressource Wasser einzutreten._), Politik gemacht wird..

Und der DAFV, als angeblich so kompetenter Verband beim Schutz der Natur (laut eigener Seite) da nicht mit involviert ist, sondern nur der Nichtnaturschutzverband DRV...


----------

